# AKFF Photo Competition January 2012 Winner Announced



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome to the 2012 AKFF Photo Comp, looking forward to seeing some more great shots this year.

As always, entries will run until the end of the month, and winners will be decided by member's votes. This month's cutoff is 1st February 2012, and voting will commence shortly after. Your photograph needs to have been taken during the month of January 2012 only.

Rules refresher:
# Once everyone has entered their photos, I'll create a visual poll for eligible entries and members can select their TOP 3.
# The winner of the voting will win a prize from the AKFF prize kitty.
# You are permitted to enter multiple photos, but please if you are, ENTER EACH PHOTO AS A SEPARATE POST.
# Please supply a title, and a one line description of your photo, or a link to a trip report.
# Please don't use this competition as a marketing exercise to push your sponsor's product.
# Photos should be directly related to kayak fishing.

Other fine print:

# Only members with >50 posts AND 3 months membership will be eligible to enter the AKFF Photo Comp
# Members will only be eligible to win one prize in any 12 month period. Members can however enter as many photos in as many comps as they would like.

Say cheese!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Sunrise on the Rocks
Trip report, viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52483


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

I want that prawn !

*****


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

The sunset during a 2 day kayak camping trip down the Donnelly River was so good it stopped us fishing!


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

The fishing was slow, the weather very hot at the Donnelly river mouth prompting a drift and nap approach to working the soft plastic.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Hard one to judge this month some awesome photos.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Night time bass on The Bat.....Pat.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Beautifully coloured wild bass release.....Pat.


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Topwater Yellow Fin whiting

40+cm YFW on a 70mm Bassday sugarpen, on the flats north of Adelaide....

*****


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Voting now open, select your top three entries.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Some fantastic entries this month!


----------



## snaggy (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn shame that whiting wasnt fully in shot. Wouldve been a beauty.
Great Bass Pat


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

snaggy said:


> Damn shame that whiting wasnt fully in shot. Wouldve been a beauty.
> Great Bass Pat


Yeah i know  is tricky holding a rod and trying to get a good pic 

*****


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations to mattyoga! Send me your details & we'll get a prize coming your way.


----------



## mattyoga (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks. It was an amazing sunset which turned out to be the calm before the storm.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks to me like the image was taken on the 29/12/2011, Whats the go there Matt :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

slagbag said:


> Looks to me like the image was taken on the 29/12/2011, Whats the go there Matt :?


Bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

patwah said:


> You're certainly on a tear here slagbag.
> 
> If you have a concern, feel free to contact the mods and let them know your grievance.
> 
> Most of them are half decent fellows for 3 out of every 8 days, you may strike them on a good day.


Gday Pat. I do have a concern mate. If members are submitting images in the comp that do not abide by the "rules" and worst of all Winning prizes that honest people are missing out on I think it stinks, it just shows their dishonesty and I think he should stand down and hand the winning prize to the runner up.
If not suspend or terminate his membership.
I did contact the mods about a week ago before posting this and they said that they were discussing it and would let me know the outcome.
I haven't heard any thing so I thought that I would bring it to members attention


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

slagbag said:


> Looks to me like the image was taken on the 29/12/2011, Whats the go there Matt :?


How do you figure that? Have you worked out the date from the height of the sun's reflection on the water?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Maybe we should all get our membership fees refunded.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

patwah said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should all get our membership fees refunded.
> ...


did they tell you they'd look into it? Perhaps it should be refered to the CMC. There should be a full scale hearing with guys in wigs and popcorn handed around in the stalls. We could sell mugs of mead to the bawdy ones in the back and Junglefisher can stroke his beard knowingly...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

nezevic said:


> slagbag said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like the image was taken on the 29/12/2011, Whats the go there Matt :?
> ...


bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Its a comp and the rules are laid out and should be followed, personally I would not enter an image that did not conform to the rules and neither should any member unless they have no conscience and those that hang shit on my post are dishonest.. exif data yes if it is not striped. I would like to know Mats thoughts on this, I bet he don't say a word.... Bump


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Where do you get the date?Did you make it up? or is it actually referenced from somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

nezevic said:


> Where do you get the date?Did you make it up? or is it actually referenced from somewhere?


exif data dose not lie Jon


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I did not Intensually point to Matt, sorry mate.
I did contact mods so not to bring attention to a member but nothing seemed to be happening so I thought that I would bring it to every ones attention even though mat might suffer But let me tell you that he is not the only member that dose it...Sorry ounce again Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

leftieant said:


> Seriously, does it freaking matter? By the way, love how you've been here all of a month and decide to turn forum policeman - people really love it when you do that. Great way to integrate yourself into the community.
> 
> If you'd been here for more than 5 minutes, you might actually know that until recently, Photo comp entries were accepted from the close of the previous months comp - which in this case, would have made the entry perfectly fine.
> 
> Quite honestly, we've all got better things to do with our time than check exif data and then have to deal with wannabe vigilantes.


Yeah yeah Ok I give up. I now know that the comps are not the be all and end all and by the looks of it they are not taken to seriously so forgive me...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

exif data does not always tell the truth either. If the flash doesn't influence the picture then it can return as flash did not fire. If the dates are incorrect on the internal clock on the camera, then as Mingle points out it will return the wrong date. The people voting could have checked the exif data if they were really worried about it before they voted. It's there for anyone to see.

The point we are all trying to make is who cares? It's an internet forum run on a shoestring that no-one has paid anything to join. The main prizes are pats on the back and kudos. Where there is an actual prize handed out it is usually something small and a token, unless a sponsor has jumped on board and it can then be something great. If you don't win then there is always next time.

In Matt's case, it's an excellent photo that i don't reckon anyone on here would begrudge him a spool of line for.

The much more pressing issue here is who gets to stroke JF's beard next...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

nezevic said:


> exif data does not always tell the truth either. If the flash doesn't influence the picture then it can return as flash did not fire. If the dates are incorrect on the internal clock on the camera, then as Mingle points out it will return the wrong date. The people voting could have checked the exif data if they were really worried about it before they voted. It's there for anyone to see.
> 
> The point we are all trying to make is who cares? It's an internet forum run on a shoestring that no-one has paid anything to join. The main prizes are pats on the back and kudos. Where there is an actual prize handed out it is usually something small and a token, unless a sponsor has jumped on board and it can then be something great. If you don't win then there is always next time.
> 
> ...


My wife


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

nezevic said:


> exif data does not always tell the truth either. If the flash doesn't influence the picture then it can return as flash did not fire. If the dates are incorrect on the internal clock on the camera, then as Mingle points out it will return the wrong date. The people voting could have checked the exif data if they were really worried about it before they voted. It's there for anyone to see.
> 
> The point we are all trying to make is who cares? It's an internet forum run on a shoestring that no-one has paid anything to join. The main prizes are pats on the back and kudos. Where there is an actual prize handed out it is usually something small and a token, unless a sponsor has jumped on board and it can then be something great. If you don't win then there is always next time.
> 
> ...


I am stating to understand Jon ok. I am a member of a photography forum so I think I kind of got a bit carried away, comparing their rules to this forums which 
are a bit more relaxed ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

patwah said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > The much more pressing issue here is who gets to stroke JF's beard next...
> ...


I have my own to beard caress thanks pat


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Hay Pat. Mine is a thick black and grey goatee with leftovers in it


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

eric said:


> slagbag said:
> 
> 
> > Hay Pat. Mine is a thick black and grey goatee with leftovers in it
> ...


Melted cheese is the go Eric :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

patwah said:


> slagbag said:
> 
> 
> > Hay Pat. Mine is a thick black and grey goatee with leftovers in it
> ...


You will have to suck them out Pat as they are fairly old and knotted


----------

